# Roleplay Preferences



## KimberVaile (Aug 2, 2021)

So, this was something I was thinking about. For all you roleplayers out there, how do you go about it?

For me personally, I prefer paragraph length replies, and generally prefer the replies and prefer the posts be decently descriptive. Though, at times, I find myself getting to clinical in how I describe things. If I have any weakness as a writer, it's that I at times don't color the replies through the characters perspective enough. 

I often like to describe the character's internal thought processes as well, but I've always been on the fence about doing that as well. Almost seems self indulgent, so I try to find a middle ground with that.

When it comes to pre planning preferences, I usually like the setting to be built up reasonably and for the actions of the character to make sense before committing to 'juicy bits' as it were. I don't like just jumping in to specific bits. 

What about you?


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

I generally prefer matching my post's to my partner's.
As for description, I try to mostly incorporate the five senses, and how a given character would react to what's presented to him using those senses, as well as their own experience, education, and training.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> So, this was something I was thinking about. For all you roleplayers out there, how do you go about it?
> 
> For me personally, I prefer paragraph length replies, and generally prefer the replies and prefer the posts be decently descriptive. Though, at times, I find myself getting to clinical in how I describe things. If I have any weakness as a writer, it's that I at times don't color the replies through the characters perspective enough.
> 
> ...



Me, I like to do paragraphs, as it gives a chance to describe what I need to describe in order to have the feeling or mood come across in the scene. Sometimes a single line or 2 just isn't enough to cut it, and I feel like I'm cheating my RP partners if I just write a single sentence or 2. I love getting it back in return as well, as it really sets a good scene to bounce off of, and vice-versa.

On the other hand, if I'm RPing with someone who does only write a few sentences, I will try to match them a bit so they feel more comfortable (unless they ask me to continue of course). I don't want others to feel pressured if it doesn't come naturally to them, and at the same time it gives me a challenge as well...change of usual pace and all. _<giggle> _But then, if I'm not getting *anything *to reply to at all...well that's tricky sometimes, y'know? 

So in the end, paragraphs and good world-building description FTW! <_the cat throws confetti into the air and jumps through it, dancing playfully_>


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

Its honestly hard to say. Every rp that I've done in the past was one on one and usually revolved around intimacy. That was easy. And became very boring.

Story driven, well, the fallout rp I just opened up will be the first in a long time. I've tried doing stuff like that before but either no one had interest in anything other than sci-fi or smut, or they disappeared forever. Not sure how well this will go since I'm juggling multiple characters and scenarios at the same time!

Semi para for those replies that are okay being short/casual, Para preferred.

Literacy is important. If a character is stupid and can't spell, that's another thing, but I wanna be able to read it the post!

I do like my rps to have some flow but I have yet to meet anyone that's ever been on the same wavelength as me. I'm usually trying to nudge in this super awesome direction and more often than not, the person I'm rping with is 'just cool with vibin.' going along for the ride without ever reciprocating any creativity. Making me carry.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Aug 7, 2021)

Paragraph is Minimum minimorum for me. The more - the better. You can create incredible world/scene in your imagination, you may delve into it deep and even "feel how the wind gently touches your skin, bringing the scents of the waking city as you sit on the tiny balcony of your apartment, warming fingers on the cup of morning coffee", but this will be something that only you are able to "feel" and "see", while your partner won't. You need to express, to translate your feelings and sensations to them. You need to make them feel what you feel. You need to make them see the scene through your eyes to trigger the response.
Attention to details is what makes the play exciting and details need a lot of words - they interweave into the solid fabric of the text which ignites your own imagination.
Yes, surely there are geniuses that can describe something with a few short precise expressions, but... they are extremely rare.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

I prefer roleplaying with a paragraph or two(or more for that matter) and tend to always hit Discord's character limit even with Nitro. Have plenty of folders and files on my desktop just for roleplaying, all separated into their own categories and people I roleplay with. As Diana said, the more - the better. My vocabulary, grammar, sentence structure and everything else surrounding English in general as a language could be more limited/simplistic compared to someone who is an English native speaker, but I am having quite a lot of fun spending time with people who are either as good or way better than me. Lots of learning to be had both ways which is rather lovely.

Don't always have the energy for super long roleplays though, and enjoy shorter ones too. I tend to adapt to my partners, and sometimes we just want to relax with something short and sweet.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I prefer roleplaying with a paragraph or two(or more for that matter) and tend to always hit Discord's character limit even with Nitro. Have plenty of folders and files on my desktop just for roleplaying, all separated into their own categories and people I roleplay with. As Diana said, the more - the better. My vocabulary, grammar, sentence structure and everything else surrounding English in general as a language could be more limited/simplistic compared to someone who is an English native speaker, but I am having quite a lot of fun spending time with people who are either as good or way better than me. Lots of learning to be had both ways which is rather lovely.
> 
> Don't always have the energy for super long roleplays though, and enjoy shorter ones too. I tend to adapt to my partners, and sometimes we just want to relax with something short and sweet.


I definitely enjoy doing a lot of prose, but I typically try to keep things short and succinct - doing a lot of detail and description that takes up several thousand words while ultimately going nowhere just isn't for me.
Still, it's nice to actually do it when required, and I love painting a vivid image.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 10, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I definitely enjoy doing a lot of prose, but I typically try to keep things short and succinct - doing a lot of detail and description that takes up several thousand words while ultimately going nowhere just isn't for me.
> Still, it's nice to actually do it when required, and I love painting a vivid image.


I somewhat agree.

I think there is a point where you can overindulge, or reek of self indulgence, almost like you're just replying just to toot your own horn. I say that because I've felt like I've done it way too many times. 16-17 paragraph intros (Which I have done too often). Something that long to set a scene is something I'd consider excessive. I'm not in the camp where I think post length by itself is a indicator of quality, the writing itself has to flow, have a rhythm and style that is appealing and inviting to read. Making long posts isn't difficult, making it expressive and enjoyable to read is where the true difficulty lies.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I somewhat agree.
> 
> I think there is a point where you can overindulge, or reek of self indulgence, almost like you're just replying just to toot your own horn. I say that because I've felt like I've done it way too many times. 16-17 paragraph intros (Which I have done too often). Something that long to set a scene is something I'd consider excessive. I'm not in the camp where I think post length by itself is a indicator of quality, the writing itself has to flow, have a rhythm and style that is appealing and inviting to read. Making long posts isn't difficult, making it expressive and enjoyable to read is where the true difficulty lies.


I burn out far too quickly to ever hit the margins of over a dozen paragraphs for a starting post. (In one sitting, at least.) To me, it's quality > quantity. I have attention disorders, so the first paragraph of any starting post is really important for me on whether or not I'll take the time to sit and read, or I'll just skim over it really fast to get the general idea now.

As for overindulgence and tooting one's own horn, I try to stay away from that as much as possible. Yes, there are moments where I go slightly overboard when describing something (mostly relating to things I'm super passionate about), but if I can paint a vivid image concisely, succinctly, and not make it look like it was written by a lawyer, then I'll consider it a good job.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, everyone has their own preferences. I should state this in my previous reply, but I prefer to start the roleplay session and I start it always with very long post, cos it helps to create the right mood and help you and your partner immerse into the the scene and the background. At the same time it serves me as perfect "litmus paper", showing the capabilities of my partner (if I start a play with someone I didn't play before), to see their reaction, answer and efforts they put into the text. If I like what I see, I can adjust size my posts and make them comfortable for both. If I see that the partner is lackluster... then I either may try to improve the situation (if I see the passion behind the words, but feel lack of experience) or I simply stop the play, in this case I have no desire to spend my time to those who want only to get as much as possible giving nothing in return. It was said - "Do not cast pearls before swine".


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

In the past I've tried to adapt to whatever the tone/pacing/vocab level was.  Don't really bother anymore.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 10, 2021)

To iterate, there isn't anything inherently wrong with long posts, so long as the quality is present. I've enjoyed roleplays with reply ranging in three paragraph range, those are fun. Just have found myself chasing different priorities lately, but I've never been one to to not match my partner's posts. I'm not that rude, lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> To iterate, there isn't anything inherently wrong with long posts, so long as the quality is present. I've enjoyed roleplays with reply ranging in three paragraph range, those are fun. Just have found myself chasing different priorities lately, but I've never been one to to not match my partner's posts. I'm not that rude, lol.



I've had to match peoples' posts because if I don't, no one RP's with me because I'm 'intimidating', apparently. Their words, not mine. XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've had to match peoples' posts because if I don't, no one RP's with me because I'm 'intimidating', apparently. Their words, not mine. XD


I adapted to their posts and style as best as I could and they'd start dragging the RP hither and thither like they were bored or something.  Trying to escape an assassin and foil a bomb plot? Hold on my character needs to sulk while fleeing alone down a darkened street.

It's weird because that last one, the one guy claimed he was enjoying it.  I just tapped out after the one session and deleted the account.  Not even going to bother relating how much of a crashing bore the ERPs were.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I adapted to their posts and style as best as I could and they'd start dragging the RP hither and thither like they were bored or something.  Trying to escape an assassin and foil a bomb plot? Hold on my character needs to sulk while fleeing alone down a darkened street.
> 
> It's weird because that last one, the one guy claimed he was enjoying it.  I just tapped out after the one session and deleted the account.



For reals. 99% of my RP experiences were like this. Solo story-writing was always more satisfying and rewarding cause actual progress was made (and it wasn't ALL NSFW!!!!)


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've had to match peoples' posts because if I don't, no one RP's with me because I'm 'intimidating', apparently. Their words, not mine. XD


I hope it doesn't sound like I'm giving myself too much credit here, trying to stay humble and respectful, but with that said, I've had to stop doing the 15 paragraph intro posts and multi paragraph replies. Some people seemed to have got the impression I was elitist, as per their words. Obviously not a fun thing to be thrown at you, so I've been trying to see things from the perspective of other roleplay styles.

Eventually that translated to me  justting cut down my intros and match their posts to make people a little more comfortable.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Some people seemed to have got the impression I was elitist, as per their words.


I mean, I've occasionally gotten that vibe from your posts.  Whether it's actually the case or not is probably beside the point in a matter of "internet first impressions".


----------



## Rimna (Aug 11, 2021)

I prefer shorter replies - two paragraphs at most. But then, the type for RP that I've been doing lately works well with shorter, dynamic replies in real time. 

Also, I want to be the one who describes how my character is feeling and what they're thinking or doing. I strongly dislike it when my RP partner/s do that instead of me without asking.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2021)

Main preference to begin outright is no one liners, period. I usually don't mind if people write a few sentences if it's just a simple RP, but unless it's just like a generic roleplay thing like you see someone in server so you go *Hugs*, that's fine. But if I see someone in dm in middle of a roleplay do a single sentence, I'm about to commit a tremendous amount of war crimes. Plus I usually just match whatever length they post and go from there, plus if I start I feel like I don't write much and if I do write It intimidates them within seconds before my character can even make a visual appearance.

Otherwise my goto is semi-paragraph to a paragraph response, or at least standard as in that's what I commonly do, I generally don't mind bigger responses but that also heavily varies, I'm not writing novel equivalent anymore due to lack of time, and lack of people to do such thing with, aka like 2k+ characters with immense descriptions, mind you.

Ideally quality over quantity, I know a certain amount of quality is ideal, but Semi-paragraph to paragraph are often ideal since it's not too much and will be enough to get any decent writer the ability to get a good descriptive amount in and progress the story.
Anything in terms of roleplays can often vary, if I feel like the scene will be more impactful to read if the character's thoughts are written, I'll write it. If I want to try and "tug" the other person in a certain direction because they're one of those, I don't take control of their character, but I'll make hints like "Almost as if the chest is begging to be opened" or something.

Lastly, I have a habit of wanting a preperation for the RP, I can't exactly take an RP seriously without at least some form of idea in mind, even if it was a HORNY ERP kind of roleplay, I'd at least want some idea of to why that's happening in first place, I don't know about you but my character isn't exactly the kind of guy you can easily drag and drop into a situation, unless there was some powerful artifact there he wouldn't remotely consider going near a swamp.


I've kind of burnt myself out of roleplays in the sense of I do want to do them and would love to, but I have no desire to go find people to roleplay with nor any new ones since it feels like pulling teeth anytime I try and even get to the setup of an RP, any friends I used to RP with are unfortunately busy now that it's rare I get to with them.
It's gotten to the point that I am legally a dentist now, I handle wisdom teeth as well, you won't feel a thing.



TyraWadman said:


> I've had to match peoples' posts because if I don't, no one RP's with me because I'm 'intimidating', apparently. Their words, not mine. XD


Did you write a multi-paragraph response to someone's short sentence?
Drag 'em, sis.

_I kind of did something like that once recently, it wasn't on purpose I just kept writing a very descriptive response. It's instintual._


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 11, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Main preference to begin outright is no one liners, period. I usually don't mind if people write a few sentences if it's just a simple RP, but unless it's just like a generic roleplay thing like you see someone in server so you go *Hugs*, that's fine. But if I see someone in dm in middle of a roleplay do a single sentence, I'm about to commit a tremendous amount of war crimes. Plus I usually just match whatever length they post and go from there, plus if I start I feel like I don't write much and if I do write It intimidates them within seconds before my character can even make a visual appearance.
> 
> Otherwise my goto is semi-paragraph to a paragraph response, or at least standard as in that's what I commonly do, I generally don't mind bigger responses but that also heavily varies, I'm not writing novel equivalent anymore due to lack of time, and lack of people to do such thing with, aka like 2k+ characters with immense descriptions, mind you.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I can't help it! If I'm inspired, I'm inspired! But I think half of the problem is that people like to type one-handed while I'm typing with both.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, I've occasionally gotten that vibe from your posts.  Whether it's actually the case or not is probably beside the point in a matter of "internet first impressions".


Best I can do is continue to let my words speak for me, for better or worse.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Ideally quality over quantity, I know a certain amount of quality is ideal, but Semi-paragraph to paragraph are often ideal since it's not too much and will be enough to get any decent writer the ability to get a good descriptive amount in and progress the story.
> Anything in terms of roleplays can often vary, if I feel like the scene will be more impactful to read if the character's thoughts are written, I'll write it. If I want to try and "tug" the other person in a certain direction because they're one of those, I don't take control of their character, but I'll make hints like "Almost as if the chest is begging to be opened" or something.


That's something that has become a fair bit more important to me lately. Like, anybody can make a multiple paragraph reply, it's not difficult for most people. Making that three paragraph reply expressive and giving it a narrative rhythm is another matter entirely. It's pretty easy to get lost in minute detail at times, indulge in internal monologue and so on. Making each word of that three paragraph reply truly matter and convey something is doable sure but pretty exhausting to make it all truly matter.

Make a three paragraph reply, great, here's my golf clap for you. Make all the words flow into another, set a theme and tone in those three paragraphs, and you're giving me a real run for my money, and you have my attention.
Making a reply like that for me, can take me 30ish minutes in best case scenarios. They take some effort to pull off. Though I guess my perfectionism does not help things. Thus I keep my partner waiting for quite some time by just indulging in that single reply. In a way I think it is a bit rude.

Just my two cents of course. I just think actual length as it were, is too valued over the actual substance. Imho. I find those longer replies tend to repeat details often.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 12, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> That's something that has become a fair bit more important to me lately. Like, anybody can make a multiple paragraph reply, it's not difficult for most people. Making that three paragraph reply expressive and giving it a narrative rhythm is another matter entirely. It's pretty easy to get lost in minute detail at times, indulge in internal monologue and so on. Making each word of that three paragraph reply truly matter and convey something is doable sure but pretty exhausting to make it all truly matter.
> 
> Make a three paragraph reply, great, here's my golf clap for you. Make all the words flow into another, set a theme and tone in those three paragraphs, and you're giving me a real run for my money, and you have my attention.
> Making a reply like that for me, can take me 30ish minutes in best case scenarios. They take some effort to pull off. Though I guess my perfectionism does not help things. Thus I keep my partner waiting for quite some time by just indulging in that single reply. In a way I think it is a bit rude.
> ...


They very much often do, you can do it with people and if you keep an eye open to it, you can sometimes notice repeats in details whenever intentional or not.
And whiles as previously mentioned, making a long multiple paragraph response is quite easy, what's exactly the point when it doesn't really progress the plot much if at all? 

I know I enjoy semi-paragraph and well paragraph responses as default, since that at least encourages people to write more than a sentence or so, which I'll say I've never seen anyone able to write in such low word count and be able to make an interesting response, and potentially push the narrative more, you'll just often see it more as a response especially in typical ERP scenarios.

I like longer lengths just because it'll often give more to read, and technically gives me more time to myself whiles I await for their response like clapping bee queen with the boys in Terraria. But even if people aren't able to help push the plot, some of the extra details and character thoughts is a lot more interesting to read than a few sentences, so at least having a minimum standard is ok, but I don't see a reason to go beyond to multiple paragraphs unless you just have one of those writing moments, or doing multiple characters.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 12, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> So, this was something I was thinking about. For all you roleplayers out there, how do you go about it?
> 
> For me personally, I prefer paragraph length replies, and generally prefer the replies and prefer the posts be decently descriptive. Though, at times, I find myself getting to clinical in how I describe things. If I have any weakness as a writer, it's that I at times don't color the replies through the characters perspective enough.
> 
> ...


I try to match with the person I'm RPing with.  If they have longer posts, I will have longer posts as well.  If there are several characters involved, I prefer shorter posts because otherwise it takes too long for everyone to write - and that's not counting the people who "got distracted" doing something else when it's supposed to be their turn.

I don't care for internal monologue simply because it seems almost power-gaming to me. . .the other characters don't know what's happening in each other's heads.  You can say the character may do things, like facial expressions or body posture, that indicates what is on their mind.

I enjoy "slice of life" RP, everyday interactions that build your character's relationships.  That way, when "bigger" things happen, you have something to go off.  Not at all interested in RPing with people who just assume our characters will be intimate.  It's as weird in RP as it is in real life.  Same for violence - characters who just go around and pick fights for the sake of having combat RP are boring.

Absolutely will not do RP with randoms who send me messages pretending to stutter or baby-talk, or wanting "snuggles."


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 13, 2021)

I RP in a 3D environment where you can see one another's characters/avatars while you're RPing, so long paragraphs describing the way someone looks aren't really necessary  I don't mind descriptions that will give my character something to respond to.  RPing out innermost thoughts just annoys me, unless the specific RP involves being able to read each other's minds, there's no way I can know their exact thoughts.  This type of RP is done in "real time," where all participants are online at the same time doing a scene, so really long posts that take a while to type just take too long.

I've done RP in forums before, and in those cases I don't mind multi-paragraph RP posts.


----------

